# airplane?



## inshorecatch

looks like an airplane, wont know till we dive on it.


----------



## smooth seas

where did yall find this? Would like to know if it is a plane or not be kinda interesting.


----------



## Evensplit

There are lots of them out there


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Offshore?


----------



## inshorecatch

in the bay, isnt side imagining great


----------



## johnboatjoe

wear at in the bay


----------



## AUtiger01

Wirelessly posted

Ok, help me out. I dont see it.


----------



## jim t

I was involved in an aircraft mishap off a ship in the GOM 20 years or so ago. A T-2 Buckeye had a cold cat shot (corrosion on a large hydraulic pipe) and a bad ejection seat (poorly manufactured pin with a sharp edge that pulled an o-ring into the hole with it and jammed without firing) That pilot, a good friend, had a BAD day at no fault of his own.

We had VERY good GPS coordinates of the crash site but it still took a few days to find the crash site. They found two other very old aircraft wrecks before they found the correct one.

The GOM is littered with WW1 to post WW2 airplane wrecks.

4000' of water

Jim


----------



## reefcreature

kinda hard to tell if it is an airplane. possible hurricane debris maybe? would be cool if it is a plane


----------



## CCC

_I dont get all this sonar crap....looks like a white line to me !_


----------



## wld1985

About an inch up from the bottom to the right of the white line..You will see what he's talking about..Not a good pic,but it is something.


----------



## jim t

Turn your computer 90 degrees (sideways) counter clock-wise and you'll see what appears to be an airplane.

Jim


----------



## Kenton

I have heard rumors of a couple large bombers in the bay...old timer stories. Anyone heard of these mythical wrecks?


----------



## wld1985

soo anyone find out if it was a plane? send divers down?


----------



## inshorecatch

not yet, still tying to line up a diver


----------



## SHunter

I'm very curious about airplanes. Hopefully someone will post a photo.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

inshorecatch said:


> not yet, still tying to line up a diver


If you don't mind waiting a couple of weeks, I would be happy to dive it and bring back some video. I'll be in the Keys diving until the 29th.


----------



## inshorecatch

thanks just let me know when you can go


----------



## no woryz

If Firefishvideo see's this maybe we can get a video of it if you wanted some help with it. in the next week or so I'm sure...let us know...


----------



## USMCPayne

how deep is it? i'll dive it if it's less than 150 ft. just get me on a boat.


----------



## Firefishvideo

O.K. I don't usually ask for #'s but if you really can't get anyone to dive it, I'll shoot some video of it when I'm close to it.
I happen to have a camera:whistling:
PM me the #'s they will be safe and you will get your video.....hopefully it's a plane, and not another dumpster.


----------



## bamaben

Hmm, how can you tell. is the signature for a boat different? Pretty cool, but I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## capt mike

*You people that don't contribute to the fishery really get me on my high horse!!*

:no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:
What really gets my goat is ALL the freeloaders on this website that troll and SEARCH for "stuff" that isn't theirs. Its the same old scenario- "if you find it you will rape it and the person who put it out did it because he/she wanted a spot to just enjoy what we have to experience. You people have through time found a way to "JUSTIFY- That if I find it its mine". All of you that think that way are "THIEVES-CROOKS and LOWLIFES.
Remember- the fishermen and women who build reefs "every year" are what keeps this fishery alive NOT the spot stealers. 
Capt. Mike Lilly


----------



## wld1985

Are you made because someone found it and Might post the numbers to it? Theres alot of reefs in the bay/gulf and how do you know they have'nt paid for one to get put out and be built? I do remember Alot of these ppl were RFRA Members...


----------



## Firefishvideo

capt mike said:


> :no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:
> What really gets my goat is ALL the freeloaders on this website that troll and SEARCH for "stuff" that isn't theirs. Its the same old scenario- "if you find it you will rape it and the person who put it out did it because he/she wanted a spot to just enjoy what we have to experience. You people have through time found a way to "JUSTIFY- That if I find it its mine". All of you that think that way are "THIEVES-CROOKS and LOWLIFES.
> Remember- the fishermen and women who build reefs "every year" are what keeps this fishery alive NOT the spot stealers.
> Capt. Mike Lilly


WOW! ....OVERREACTION?????
What.... do you RECOGNIZE this reef.????!!!.... Seems a little hasty to call anyone that marks something on their bottom machine a THEIF! I know a few charter captains, and they HAVE spent a lot of time and money putting out THEIR OWN reefs, and I would hate to see any of those resources deminished.....but there is a lot of OTHER stuff out there, and last time I checked, people were allowed to mark and investigate objects on the bottom.
Besides, It is not like they are giving up the #s anyway....I have offered to shoot video of it....not to fish it, and to keep the #s private, and I didn't even get a FU....:shifty:.....so "your" reef is probably safe.
.....Speaking of Trolling....you might want to look up the definition of TROLLING on a Forum....you might fit the description.


----------



## CurDog

WOW, it's a Jungle out here!!!!!!!

There used to be, and maybe still is, a plane in the Bay somewhere near the Coast Gaurd Station @ Ft. Pickens. And also a Sailboat closer to the CCS. I know this, because many a year ago, you could go there in the Fall/Winter and catch Snapper and Smoker Kings. 
Don't ask for #'s, because I no longer have them. Get a Good machine and start searching for irregularities on the bottom, increase in heigth, like mounds !!!!
G/L


----------



## inshorecatch

There is alot in our bay that people dont know about and I love to find. I paid for the machine to find it and as a surveyor it intrigues me to find more, so if you put it down thankyou as I have done the same over the years.
Heres a pic of the sailboat.


----------



## FelixH

> "*You people that don't contribute to the fishery really get me on my high horse!!* "


And "we people" would probably be happy to tell you what you can go do with your high horse...

Running over a spot and marking it is fair game. Not nearly as bad as some of the dickheads who will zap you from miles away and mark the spot you're fishing. I've seen a whole lot of that going on over the years... often by people with "Capt." in front of their names. So just go ahead and turn that horse around.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

capt mike said:


> :no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:
> What really gets my goat is ALL the freeloaders on this website that troll and SEARCH for "stuff" that isn't theirs. Its the same old scenario- "if you find it you will rape it and the person who put it out did it because he/she wanted a spot to just enjoy what we have to experience. You people have through time found a way to "JUSTIFY- That if I find it its mine". All of you that think that way are "THIEVES-CROOKS and LOWLIFES.
> Remember- the fishermen and women who build reefs "every year" are what keeps this fishery alive NOT the spot stealers.
> Capt. Mike Lilly :w00t:


*Newsflash:* Once you put a reef on our public seabed, it is public property. :starwars:

*Taxpayer* money was used to acquire and place vast bridge rubble fields (like the i10 rubble spots), wrecks, and many other large man-made reefs. In the same way a large natural reef holds more fish than a rock out in the sand, these debris areas hold far more fish than "secret" chicken coops, pyramids, car bodies, and washing machines. So I think the average joe is doing his part to build up our reef system.

Did you REALLY place thoses secret spots to benefit others by "keeping the fishery alive," or was it to benefit yourself and your charter business ($$$)? :notworthy:

Come on Bro. Can you say that you never found and fished another person's spot over the years? :no:


----------



## WW2

capt mike said:


> :no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:
> What really gets my goat is ALL the freeloaders on this website that troll and SEARCH for "stuff" that isn't theirs. Its the same old scenario- "if you find it you will rape it and the person who put it out did it because he/she wanted a spot to just enjoy what we have to experience. You people have through time found a way to "JUSTIFY- That if I find it its mine". All of you that think that way are "THIEVES-CROOKS and LOWLIFES.
> Remember- the fishermen and women who build reefs "every year" are what keeps this fishery alive NOT the spot stealers.
> Capt. Mike Lilly



Which charter boat is yours? I just want to know where I should and should not take my business....


----------



## Bill Braskey

capt mike said:


> As all of you know its reefbuilding time again and I just wanted to make everyone aware that I have chicken coups for sale to anyone who needs them. Cost is $70.00 each and they make fantastic reefs! I can also hook you up with deployment from Dauphin Island Al. to Destin Fl. I am so busy that at times Idon't check the forum daily so if you are interested e-mail me at [email protected] or call me at 251-747-5751.


:whistling:


----------



## PCfisher66

inshorecatch said:


> Heres a pic of the sailboat.


Ok I give up where's the boat. I see things in your other scan but not this one. I'm trying I really am

Tod


----------



## c141navg8r

Man, that dude needs a vacation. Nice manifesto, but wrongly placed on this post. Just some guys curious about what their equipment is showing. Anyway, the link below is already on the forum....but it was interesting because it had some aircraft history in the bay attached at the bottom. 

Captain Mike Lilly...don't worry. I'm sure the wrecks are long gone...and we can all just honor the sacrifice attached to them. 

http://fishingdestinguide.com/gpsCHOCTAWHATCHEEBAY.html


----------



## snookman

I believe there re people like me that are new to gulf and are just trying to find something to fish on and with the price of gas. its just crazy and plain expensive just to look. I have wasted a lot of gas myself trying to find anything to fish on. I know with a attitude like that, I would take my business else where as well as anyone asking for a good charter boat. I have had some help on here with wrecks and I am very Thankful for those who have helped. I have no plans on raping any sites for there is no reason for that. there are laws and guide lines on the fish you take. either way, I think your response was very disrespectful as a charter captain.


----------



## Rich

Here's a good shot of a sailboat I found with my sidescan. Notice some gear on the floor near the bow. Once you fine tune the settings, its amazing what you see.


----------



## Madison Swanson

FelixH said:


> And "we people" would probably be happy to tell you what you can go do with your high horse...
> 
> Running over a spot and marking it is fair game. Not nearly as bad as some of the dickheads who will zap you from miles away and mark the spot you're fishing. I've seen a whole lot of that going on over the years... often by people with "Capt." in front of their names. So just go ahead and turn that horse around.


thumbs up to this guy. ive had charter "Captains" pure come up to me and almost hit my boat because i was on "there spot".


----------



## snookman

I think since Capt Mike felt that us fellow fisherman's are what he terms as Thieves. I think he should let us know his charter boat name so that us Thieves wont go aboard and still his spots. biggest percent of us or at least me cant even go out as far as I am sure his boat can go. I only have a 20 ft and a 44 gallon tank and a very limited income. I may be wrong by saying this but I don't feel he should even be a part of this forum. I have asked for help on numbers to maybe get a chance and catch some fish but I dont believe I was out of line in any way by asking for what I would consider just plain old fashion help from a fellow fisherman. I am new to gulf fishing and have always fished the flats. I just wanted some help on learning something new. So Capt. Mike. tell us what the charter name so we can avoid any business with you. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## drifterfisher

google him


----------



## inshorecatch

Hes been called out once on this forum and no reply.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/chicken-coops-sale-61649/


----------



## TightLines172

If Capt. Mike isn't careful, he might wind up with a customer who brings along a handheld GPS...:whistling:


----------



## TightLines172

capt mike said:


> :no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:
> What really gets my goat is ALL the freeloaders on this website that troll and SEARCH for "stuff" that isn't theirs. Its the same old scenario- "if you find it you will rape it and the person who put it out did it because he/she wanted a spot to just enjoy what we have to experience. You people have through time found a way to "JUSTIFY- That if I find it its mine". All of you that think that way are "THIEVES-CROOKS and LOWLIFES.
> Remember- the fishermen and women who build reefs "every year" are what keeps this fishery alive NOT the spot stealers.
> Capt. Mike Lilly


Please tell us, Sir, how you have managed to fish in these waters for so many years without EVER marking a spot you FOUND on the bottom...:notworthy: you must teach me how to be a total bad a** because I find it hard to believe that every spot in your GPS are reefs that YOU paid for or placed. I know if I run over a spot I mark it...oh no, I guess I can add the title "THIEF" to my resume now...are you serious dude?


----------



## Firefishvideo

TightLines172 said:


> If Capt. Mike isn't careful, he might wind up with a customer who brings along a handheld GPS...:whistling:


 I think MOST of the replies were posted because the members were offended by Capt. Mike's insinuation that we were theives......but thanks for giving him support for that statement!


----------



## TightLines172

Firefishvideo said:


> I think MOST of the replies were posted because the members were offended by Capt. Mike's insinuation that we were theives......but thanks for giving him support for that statement!


Sorry about that, i was offended as well esp. since I spend so much time and money trying to find new spots to fish. Most of the public spots are like parking lots this time of year and since I have a smaller boat, I am alittle more limited to how far I can go. I love seeing something pop up on my machine that i didnt know about.


----------



## snookman

I am one who doesn't support such as he made about us being thieves. I know I have spent some gas up just trying to find spots to fish and I will guess if his honey holes are slow, he has moved on public reefs as well to catch fish for his customers. I think he really needs to rethink about what he says before he speaks it. this is a place to talk about and help others catch fish. I think what he said was wrong no matter how you look at it.


----------



## leeprice72

If any of you guys need some chicken coops I know where some are!


----------



## big buck dan

I think the new machines are great and if they can help you find a spot to catch your 2 snapper, GREAT!! Lets face it, it can get pretty expensive to try to go out here and just catch a few fish with your family. And to the comment about the average fisherman raping the fishery, Really!!


----------



## The Barb

Look to the right,remember its side sonar,I have a small version on my bream boat,shoots both sides,no more slashing and hunting those bream beds just idle up the lakes or slews and turn around and anchor,takes all the hard work of hunting them on bed,still can smell them when hard on but gotta get one for the big boat,real impressed,thanks for sharing


----------



## Florabama

Sorry, but if you find it, it is yours. That's the way every charter boat that I've ever known of plays the game. When helping a friend put out chicken coops last year, we got followed and surrounded by charter boats who wouldn't leave us alone until we dumped the coops. We didn't and waited them out but had we, do you think for a second they wouldn't have marked us with radar? 

The bay is full of stuff. Just last week we took a 4 person limit of snapper and caught 5 or 6 grouper -- one over 30 inches -- without going past the Navy base.


----------



## SHunter

Once I put something down on the gulf floor, I don't expect it to be solely mine anymore. It's a big gulf out there. The best that you can do is keep your numbers as private as possible. Of course unless you want to share them with me.


----------



## Florabama

I think Capt Mike has been throughly rebutted hence the silence.


----------



## aroundthehorn

I just love people like "Captain" Mike.


----------



## MrFish

He definitely has some issues.


----------



## Smarty

About 10yrs ago I used to fish a plane wreck in the bay from my 1st paddle boat propelled with a trolling motor. Not sure if it is still exposed due to all of the storms over the years. I would launch it at Fort Pickens Langdon beach area. Troll due north about 1/4 of a mile and there was a 60ft hole with the wreck in it. Very easy to cruise right over it in a big boat and never notice. Had decent red snapper there and even caught a yellowtail snapper there once. Didn't think they would go up into the bay. Was funny how no boats were anywhere near me until my poles were bent over. Does anyone else know about that spot and if it's still there?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Ok, who here doesn't look at the bottom for spots? Raise your hand.


----------



## snookman

Money been tight here for awhile but went to take the boat out to at least run it but trailer axle broke so I will be down for some time longer. oh well. I am going to save up and replace both of them. Im sure the other one is about the same shape.:no:


----------



## EmeraldCoast

(raises hand) i usually just close my eyes when on the way to a spot as to not piss anyone off by finding their super secret spots hahahahaha


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

EmeraldCoast said:


> (raises hand) i usually just close my eyes when on the way to a spot as to not piss anyone off by finding their super secret spots hahahahaha


Yeah, What he said...
Hey Bruno, Throw that guy out the back door in the alley would-cha. :thumbup:


----------



## snookman

Your right. Capt Mike just disappeared. With the current fishing laws and limits. I would say to rape a spot would take some time. as a charter boat, he will catch more fish off a spot than my wife and I could. Im just trying to find spot to have a good day more than anything. some people are just so jealous that your going to catch more fish I guess? Capt Mike fishes more days a week then I probably do in a month. Kinda ironic to call others out as paring a spot that he visits more than most on here do as a recreational fisherman who are lucky to be out one day a week. oh well. he knew what he said was wrong so that's why he disappeared. you noticed he didnt mention the name of his charter boat.


----------



## bmoore

*Airplane*

Did anyone ever dive the wreck that looked like a plane?

I'll dive it..


----------



## Firefishvideo

bmoore said:


> Did anyone ever dive the wreck that looked like a plane?
> 
> I'll dive it..


 I offered to shoot HD video.....no reply.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

bmoore said:


> Did anyone ever dive the wreck that looked like a plane?
> 
> I'll dive it..


The vis was about 1' when I went to check the spot out, so diving was out of the question. With the help of inshorecatch, I took some pictures of it with my side-scan fish. Looks like a pipe to me (see shadows). Check these out, then look back at the image in the first post of this thread. You will see the same structures.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Impressive images Bryan! .....Vis would definatly be a problem there most of the year.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sea-r-cy

capt mike said:


> :no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:
> What really gets my goat is ALL the freeloaders on this website that troll and SEARCH for "stuff" that isn't theirs. Its the same old scenario- "if you find it you will rape it and the person who put it out did it because he/she wanted a spot to just enjoy what we have to experience. You people have through time found a way to "JUSTIFY- That if I find it its mine". All of you that think that way are "THIEVES-CROOKS and LOWLIFES.
> Remember- the fishermen and women who build reefs "every year" are what keeps this fishery alive NOT the spot stealers.
> Capt. Mike Lilly


 
Lets see if I understand this correctly, Capt. Mike runs over something in the gulf and it is holding fish. He checks the list of reefs he personally deployed, and it's not one of "his" or a public number.

So, Capt. Mike says to himself, "This is not mine. I will not fish it"?

B.S. :whistling:


Sea-r-cy


----------



## bamasam

Dang guys when you get over around the 3 mile see if you can find my anchor


----------



## jdhkingfisher

bamasam said:


> Dang guys when you get over around the 3 mile see if you can find my anchor


haha and i lost a jig head out there too, im sure that super sonar can find it!!! super cool!!!


----------

